# Sat nav advice please



## Imshell (Jul 18, 2012)

I am just about to purchase my first Audi TT after over 25 years of wanting one ) So want to get this right!
The dealer I am buying from has offered to put in a Kenwood DNX4210BT as the car at the moment only has an audio system. I need a decent sat nav, Bluetooth and iPod connector. I've read on here some comments about other sat navs not working unless the cd is in all the time. Does anyone know if this model is the same?
Thanks


----------



## sandman77 (Oct 25, 2011)

You have wanted a TT for 25 years?


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

sandman77 said:


> You have wanted a TT for 25 years?


:lol:


----------



## Imshell (Jul 18, 2012)

Sad I know but only now in a position to be able to afford one


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I think they were hinting at the fact the TT was only shown in concept in 1995, 17 years ago


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

That's the bottom of the current Kenwood range of DNX units but it has the full-featured Garmin sat-nav built in. It's a decent enough unit and it will work without a navigation disk in the drive.


----------



## Imshell (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks wja96


----------

